# Lightroom CC June 2015 update



## LouieSherwin (Jun 16, 2015)

There is a new release of LR CC and 6 with some enhancements and a lot of bug fixes. 

Be cautious though because I have seen reports of problems with plugins being disabled. If you depend on plugins like the Nik Collection, Topaz or OnOne make sure that these issues are resolved before you jump on the new version.

-louie


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 17, 2015)

LouieSherwin said:


> There is a new release of LR CC and 6 with some enhancements and a lot of bug fixes.
> 
> Be cautious though because I have seen reports of problems with plugins being disabled. If you depend on plugins like the *Nik Collection*, Topaz or OnOne make sure that these issues are resolved before you jump on the new version.
> 
> -louie



Thanks for the warning; I'm still using LR5 however I will get LR6 or CC when problems are more sorted out. Not   sure I even need CC/6 (??)


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2015)

For me, Perfect Suite and Nik Collection are unaffected by the update.  I would not expect otherwise.


----------



## DAYMX5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Everything updated fine for me


----------



## tspear (Jun 17, 2015)

I just have the Jeffery Friedl's plugins. They all work fine.

Tim


----------



## Jimmsp (Jun 17, 2015)

LouieSherwin said:


> ..
> 
> Be cautious though because I have seen reports of problems with plugins being disabled. If you depend on plugins like the Nik Collection, Topaz or OnOne make sure that these issues are resolved before you jump on the new version.
> 
> -louie


My Topaz plugins disappeared from Photoshop but remained with Lightroom. I just needed to reinstall them in PS.
As I recall, the Topaz plugins disappeared when I went from LR/CC5 to LR/CC6


----------



## mcasan (Jun 17, 2015)

no problem with Perfect Photo Suite


----------

